# Rezkons Log.



## rezkon (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok So heres my real log, Stats and that will updated when i have the items needed (Body fat clipper Etc)

_*Routine*_

_*Week 1
Day 1 Chest And Triceps- Training 4X  - 3x8*_
Flat Dumbbell press 
Hammer incline press
Dips
Dumbbell Flys(Used Cable Crossovers and need a switch up.)
Triceps push downs 
-------------------
_*Day 2 Back & Biceps *-_ 
Deadlifts
Pullups Normal Grip (Cant even lift my weight so gonna have to practice)
Seated Row
Lat-pull down.
Dumbbell curls 
------------------------------------
_*Day 3 Legs *_
Squats 
Leg press
 leg extension
Calf leg press
standing calf raises on smith 
Glute Ham Raise 
-------------------------------------
*Day 4 - Shoulders & Traps* - I Rarely do it unless i feel like im lacking on shoulders.
Shoulder press 
Cable Rope-Delt Rows
dumbbell lateral raise
dumbell front raise
Smith machine Shrugs 


Using a program Gazhole allowed me to use 

Week 1 (Train 4x) - 3x8
Week 2 (Train 3x) - 4x8
Week 3 (Train 2x) - 5x8 - *Currently up to this*. 
Week 4 (Unload)
Week 5 (Train 4x) - 3x10
Week 6 (Train 3x) - 4x10
Week 7 (Train 2x) - 5x10
Week 8 (Unload)
Week 9 (Train 4x) - 3x12
Week 10 (Train 3x) - 4x12
Week 11 (Train 2x) - 5x12
Week 12 (Unload)
Week 13 (Train 4x) - 3x14
Week 14 (Train 3x) - 4x14
Week 15 (Train 2x) - 5x14
Week 16 (Rest)
_*
Diet*_
Weight: 171
Maintenance: 2565
Bulking: 3065

*Per Day*
Protein: *306g*
Carbs: *306g*
Fats: *68g*
_*
40:40:20 Split*_


----------



## tommikka (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing such tips with all of us... They are really useful for us.. And I really like d it...!


----------



## tommikka (Nov 18, 2011)

tommikka said:


> Thank you so much for sharing such tips with all of us... They are really useful for us.. And I really like d it...!


seo


----------

